# Lord of the Rings goes to War.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Lord of The Rings Goes to War
*

*Mature RPG explores new areas of Middle Earth.*

by IGN Staff


*March 18, 2010* - J.R.R. Tolkien's Middle Earth saga continues in 2011 on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360 with the release of Snowblind Studios' action-RPG, The Lord of the Rings: War in the North. Based on events mentioned in the novels and included in Tolkien's annotations, War in the North reveals the full details of a battle few know, but one that helped shape the fight against Sauron. 

The first M-rated (17+) Lord of the Rings title, War in the North uses elements of the books and the films. That means you can expect some of the film actors' likenesses (and perhaps voices) as well as elements of Middle Earth never shown in the movies. 

Up to three players can join forces online to battle Sauron's army with "interdependent co-op play." Expect some of the staples of RPG gaming, including upgradeable skills, weapons and abilities. Grinding has not been confirmed. 

Little else is known about War in the North, but the debut trailer suggests it's going to be good.
http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/4592...ideos/lotrnorth_trl_teasertrailer1_31710.html


----------

